# Dead Tree Infested with Termites, what to do?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

episodic said:


> So I just found a dead tree that is still standing, about 50ft at least, and is infested with termites. It's close to the house, about 50ft as well I'd say and it's right next to our shed. I know since it's dead this is just natures way of handling it, but seeing how it's tall and close to the house I don't know what I should do and could use some tips.


It's time for an arborist and a good one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cut down the tree and grind up the stump.
There's likely many colonys of termites out in the yard, only ones you need to be concerned with is the one's found in the shed or house.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

do you have room to drop it? dropping large trees is not hard....if you have space for them to fall. Otherwise I guess you get some removal estimates. Around here a 50 foot tree could run $500 to $2000 depending on logistics. If they have to climb and cut in a controlled manner to avoid structures its more. If its on the edge of 6 acres of nothing its cheaper. As to termites I have no thoughts, in southern Michigan they are not much of an issue.


----------



## episodic (Jun 23, 2015)

craig11152 said:


> do you have room to drop it? dropping large trees is not hard....if you have space for them to fall. Otherwise I guess you get some removal estimates. Around here a 50 foot tree could run $500 to $2000 depending on logistics. If they have to climb and cut in a controlled manner to avoid structures its more. If its on the edge of 6 acres of nothing its cheaper. As to termites I have no thoughts, in southern Michigan they are not much of an issue.


There is plenty of room for it to drop, and it's essentially just straight because all the branches have fallen off/been eaten. I would rather do it myself, save the money.. but should I get rid of the stump as well?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Cutting large dead and rotting tress can be more dangerous than cutting live ones.
Loggers call them "widow-makers". When ever I need a tree down that is more than I want to tackle, I pay a guy to put it on the ground and from there I cut it up and clean up.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> Cutting large dead and rotting tress can be more dangerous than cutting live ones.
> Loggers call them "widow-makers". When ever I need a tree down that is more than I want to tackle, I pay a guy to put it on the ground and from there I cut it up and clean up.


a valid point, it depends on how dead it is. If its been eaten as much as suggested by termites it might not be a good idea to try yourself. All the dead trees I ever dropped were still pretty solid.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What makes you think it is infested with termites?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really want to deal with having to mow around the stump and roots sticking out for as long as you own the home?
Just looks a whole lot better with the whole thing gone.


----------

